# Will it be Angel or Charm (charm kidded)



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

The race is on again. Charm is on day 150 today and her ligaments were firm last night and are really soft this morning. Her udder hasnt changed yet though. Angel is on day 151 with really no changes, her ligaments have been gone for a few days now. Here are some pictures, place your bets now who will it be.

Here is Charm, she is a first freshner and I suspect twins as I can feel atleast 2 kids in there and she is quite large. Udder is small so I am hoping for at least one girl so I can keep it. This is her favorite position, I think it takes the pressure off. She has even fell asleep like this and almost fell over. LOL



















Here is Angel and she is on day 151 but I think I remember she did the 5 day thing where the buck bred her and then 5 days later he was after her again so she could be only on day 146.



















who will it be this time. :shrug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm*

I have NO clue!!!!! But I have a tiny thought that it will be Charm first :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm*

Charm has discharge now and seem to be looking for a place to nest. Her prolapse has sucked back in now and her udder seems to be filling. Maybe tomorrow.










Hummmm this looks like a good spot maybe.










No change in Angel she is still cooking them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

Theresa...looks like you'll be seeing Charms kids before you see Angels!! She's a very pretty girl too, I'll guess that you'll get a BE doeling to match the 2 boys Dancer gave you!! Her udder does look to be more filled than before...it could very well balloon up in the next hours too. :girl: :boy:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

I think Charm will go first, hopefully girls!!! Angel is having fun watching you I think :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

hehe this is to funny. Sounds a lot like me with Sweet Pea and Flicka. And we all know who has kidded first.

Come on Charm :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

Yep, babies coming soon. Good luck! Hope you get does this time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

Looks like you have lot of babies on the way! I'm jealous!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

I sure hope Azriel doen't drag things out as long as your does are!!! I think I would go crazy! :hair:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

Charm is coming along nicely and I think she will kid sometime tomorrow. She is having light contractions and looks like she has lost her best friend. LOL She may surprise me and kid tonight but who knows. Her ligaments are gone and she is hunched up and talking alot.

No change in Angel. She is having a ball driving me nuts.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

I think she will kid today, by the way you are describing her. Hunched up and talkin, yeah sounds to me like within a couple hours you will have a couple of baby girls on the ground lol! Wishful thinking!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

I know what it is Teresa..... YOU are wanting to see Angel's kids and I am wanting to see Angel's kids AT THE SAME TIME.... so she has decided that she is the Doe that can cause more than one human to pull their hair out so she is holding out to the last possible second!!! Ok... so... now that I THINK I have figured this out... I will start focusing on one of your other Does... and THEN maybe Angel will kid :shrug: So.... I am now focusing on Krystal and Jewel! Maybe this will work!!! :hair:

Ok..... after carefully re-reading this post :scratch: ... I have decided that I need SERIOUS HELP :doh: !!! I think I am a little obsessed with Nigerians.... :help: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

:ROFL: Brandi you have figured it out. No really I just think Angel likes all the belly rubs I give her so she is waiting as longggg as she can.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

Theresa, I think you are going to have a sleepless night! That girl is gonna go before tomorrow :boy: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

oh boy more babies soon!!!

Destiny's ligaments are softer though not ready to be gone any means. Misty adn FLicka are acting oh so miserable but holding onto those ligaments so I am in the boat right with you. God knew I needed a break in kidding and is giving it to me.

Tomorrow Night I think I am separating all the kids so I can milk both Sweet Pea and Aspen in the morning (running low on milk for Presto) and when I do that I think I will put Presto and Kitten outside as well with the other kids so hopefully my stress will be reduced ray:

Lets go Charm


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will it be Angel or Charm (charm has discharge)*

I went out to feed at 6pm and she ate all her food and when I went out to put out some hay she was in the middle of the field laying down pushing. I went and got her into the barn in a kidding stall and she tried to push for a while with no luck so I tried to go in and couldn't get but two fingers in. I lubed up real good and got my pig puller found a hoof and then a jaw and pulled with everything I had. It took a good 15 minutes of pulling to finally get him out. I gave her some time to love and bond then I went back in and pulled the next one out. She had a :boy: then a :girl: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :clap: :leap:

Here they are all wet and slimy.

boy









girl









They are nursing and charm is in love.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

GREAT JOB!!!! They are just plain gorgeous!!! :girl: :boy: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow! :leap: Boy thats scary having ot do that type of pulling. Glad everything went well. 

Congratulations


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Two beautiful buckskins!!!! I LOVE buckskins, think that's my favorite color. Congrats! :girl: :boy:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Chelsey, Stacey and Ashley. I am so worn out and Charm torn just a small bit on her vulva so I know she is tired and hurting but she is loving on the kids and they are nursing good. Still waiting on the placenta.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! :girl: :boy: :wahoo: I love the face markings on the buckskins. 

Glad you were able to help her and that the kids are healthy. 

Ooo I am so excited with everyones goats having babies. I can't wait for mine but I am so nervous about complications. How hard did you need to pull?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

See, I told ya she'd go b4 tomorrow and with :boy: :girl: !!! My goodness , so different from their momma too!! Very good that she didn't go while you went to get your daughter, she needed you!!! :stars: :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Charm, but atleast she has these little ones to dote on and love!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWWW..... How GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats Teresa and Charm!! Job WELL DONE!!!  :wahoo:  :wahoo:


----------

